# New for Michigan early summer coyote hunting.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Walking the pup Tuesday evening about 5:30 pm thru the woods like of old. Get to the back line fence and a group of coyotes cut loose and about made me wet myself, the hair on the back of the neck stood up as well and the arms.
Well shoot I was not even carrying my single six with the mag cylinder in it like I use to before surgery.
I didn't see them but they had to be within 25 yards or so the way thay sounded.
Take the pup back to the kennel and get her set for the night. Go in the house and grab my caller and the Swift, don the bug jacket ( deer fly's are awful) and camo pants. Head out for the back of the place and set the caller on a stump along the creek back track a little and climb a rise to a raised deer stand that has been in the woods for about 7 years now so about every thing is use to it. I climb up, get settled in and say to self as the fawn in distress starts going BOY the weeds along the creek are tall.
Never realized it since we have not been able to hunt this time of year before. I staid on stand for about 35 minutes and not sure if I could have seen any thing in that tall grass.

Decide that the best place to set up is going to be across a bean field in a old fence row. I call my friend Eric and ask if he wants to come the next morning about 4:30 am, we'll walk back and cross the field about mid way set the caller up in the old fence line and retreat down that same fence line about 50 yards.

Eric arrive right on time and after a quick conference we decide to set up two callers One we will run the fawn in distress sound and the other a group rollicking sound, So the ones were after would think there was a interlopers in their territory. About 10 minutes Eric shuts his group sound off and points to some tall grass at the end of the field. there are 3 sets of ears sticking above the grass about 200 yds out at the end of the field. They stay there about 5 minutes it seemed like, then continued down the end of the field fence row. About the time we thought they were going to go all the way to the end of the fence row and then come down the one we were in they decided to cut the corner and head right for that distressed fawn that was getting weaker and weaker. At about 120 yds we decided to take them. Eric whispers he will take the tail end and I should do the middle one.
sounded good to me and I watch Eric's fingers when 3 stood up I fired, one coyote spun and fell, Eric's second shot got the third coyote as it stopped at the end of the field to look back before going into the east fence row.

One adult female at the end of the field for Eric and a young female, Mine was also a young female.

Now I am wishing I had some money. That 742 wild cat of Eric's is some deadly medicine on coyotes. This is his 4th double of 2016.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Brings to mind my free ranging chickens. Gosh they love their freedom and ability to eat grass and catch bugs....but we always have problems with either bobcats, yotes, or fox. Having to keep them locked up after losses do to the vermin in this nice weather is something I have to deal with daily....we need more trappers...the lost art in a way...kinda.

brownegg


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The problem having trappers lies in the lack of fur buyers I think. We are lucky we have a fur buyer near by who will take our stretched sewn hides or the whole carcass if we get lazy and don't want to do the work.

I have found that I can keep the varmints at bay by just shooting them. Coyotes start working near the house and I set out to hunt them down. Used to have an early spring into summer problem when there was a season on them.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

with the fur prices this last year I think we will be seeing increased nuisance animals 

the hunting season in Wisconsin is open year round on yotes but generally people only want to hunt them in the winter


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I can see people only hunting them in the winter as that is when the fur is prime. 
I talked to our buyer and he said summer fur can be good also so we should save any not blotchy. 

I could care less about the hides but it can help buy some of the tools, ammo, callers, rifles/shot gun.

I won't every get rich hunting them but I have a good time with good friends and keep the population's down around our homes and many farmers too. Hunting problem coyotes at several different farms has gained us access to small game & bird hunting on just about every farm . A couple we can even deer hunt on especially if we have doe tags. 

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it beats the fur going to waste but , even if the fur was a waste the access and enjoyment it grants you is very nice.

that an why not hunt if you have the time 


we were joking the other day , with the **** market in the toilet we will start seeing 100 dollar **** soon

but it will be the property owners with an infestation of them paying an ADC tech to remove them


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well not all the fur is any good, but they also taste pretty good once cooked properly like our 3 young ones. Just right for grilling.

Got a **** problem call us we know how to fix their wagon too.
As a bee keeper I have not use at all for them.

 Al


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

With prices the way they are, you are right, we are seeing an upswing in varmint populations. There is about a half-mile radius around my place that they are fairly thin :shocked: but beyond that it's nothing to walk a mile-long fence and see six coyotes.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If it's legal, find a clear spot that offers a good shot and use some bait to lure them there once the callers get them in the general area.

Sardine oil on a cotton ball and hung 18-24 inches off the ground can be scented from a long distance

Having it off the ground gets the scent trail at their nose level


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

The problem is getting worse here...I had a yote jumping against the pen door to the coop in the middle of the afternoon...I was outside at the time without a gun...chased him off when the chicken's alarm went off...they have a call that you know what's up.

They love to free range, and I'm mad as heck that they have to be cooped up, instead of enjoying life the way god meant them to be.

I hate yotes....they are eating my flock, if allowed to be out and about. That ain't happening. poor locked up birds.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Unless you start hunting them hard they will get bolder and bolder.

I have always shot them when I was given a chance not really hunting them. 
That changed in 2003 due to them being at my deer camp and being really bold. They were so bold they were coming up to the cabin during the day lite while we were inside eating lunch. Got to the point we would be in a deer blind and see several coyotes thru the day.
Season closed in the UP from Nov 15 thru Dec 1st then. DNR afraid trolls would shot their da* wolves.
Started making trips up there during the winter and cleaning the bold ones out. 
Then they started howling near home so we (different group) started hunting them around our homes. Then John got us a farmer with a coyote problem to allow us to hunt them there. That became a word of mouth recommendation to the point we now have 17 farms we coyote hunt in just 6 years.

 Al


----------

